# Pics of another everyday meal



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Grilled chicken rubbed with Wolfe Rub Citrus (I had a little of a sample left. Larry you have to sell this stuff, it's awesome!) I also tried the smoker pellets I got from www.WolfeRub.com
This was supposed to be Pepsi & ketchup chicken but the chicken looked to good to cut up. The pellets gave a great herbage flavor.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great! What's in the Ragu? besides Bellroll, onions n maters?


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 4, 2008)

That is some good looking  "every day" food.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd eat that 'every day'!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great! What's in the Ragu? besides Bellroll, onions n maters?


Tomato soup, Pepsi, ketchup,garlic,parsley,& brown sugga'.
No Ragu foo....... :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2008)

you know I haven't bought a chicken breast to cook for
myself in about 5 years?  Might have to try one again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks great Puff!  Thanks for the props, I need a couple things to come together before I can bottle the Wolfe Rub Citrus.


----------



## surfinsapo (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks very delicious!!!


----------



## john a (Apr 5, 2008)

Terrific Puff. Great pic's, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Griff (Apr 5, 2008)

That does look good.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2008)

John A. said:
			
		

> Terrific Puff. Great pic's, what kind of camera are you using?


Thanks, a Cannon PowerShot A 540.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> John A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









showoff


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great Puff, Never seen them flavor pellets here


----------



## Unity (Apr 5, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff, Never seen them flavor pellets here


+1. Where'd you find the pellets?

--John


----------



## john a (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Puff. My Powershot 530 gave up the ghost after almost 8,000 pictures and I'm trying a 590 now. Wanted a 540 but no one here has them anymore  :twisted:


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 5, 2008)

*Is this a good deal on one?*

$90 Buy-it-Now

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-PowerShot-A54 ... dZViewItem


----------



## john a (Apr 5, 2008)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Is this a good deal on one?*
> 
> $90 Buy-it-Now
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-PowerShot-A54 ... dZViewItem



If it works as advertised I do not see how you can go wrong Joe. You're gonna have to get Puff to teach you to use it.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









showoff[/quote:3g7b6a1s]
He asked... :P


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right here www.WolfeRub.com
Lots of different flavors.


----------



## john a (Apr 5, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to do that but wondered if they were yanking Larry's chain?


----------



## Unity (Apr 5, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've never clicked on 'wood pellets.'   

--John
(That site just keeps on growing.)


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice looking sauce. making up sauces is major fun.
Chicken came out real nice.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks great.


----------

